

Giraffe Dies After Hitting Its Head On Low Highway Bridge - viralsoil
http://www.viralsoil.com/giraffe-dies-after-hitting-its-head-on-low-highway-bridge/

======
breitling
Well, that was upsetting to read.

Zoo animals are typically tranquilized for their own comfort while being
transported. In addition to the driver facing criminal charges, I think the
handlers who decided to skip the tranquilizer should also face some
repercussions.

~~~
viralsoil
agree

